# This Year's Theme ~ Haunted Harvest Bonfire!



## scheibla

I love this idea! We had bales of straw set out around a fire for our party last year! It went over really well - there were people wondering inside/outside all night long! And the fire helped everyone stay warm! This year I am going to add a s'more station for the fire!


----------



## chinclub

That sounds like a great idea! If it were me I would not do costumes if the bulk of your party is around fire (especially if alcohol is involved) Costumes usually include capes, tails, wings, and other hangy things that always terrify me around fire. And then you add the home-made costumes that might be made with unsafe materials (We've all heard of the cotton ball sheep going up in flames). 

Have you seen the pinterest pin where you fill terracotta pots with charcoal and light them for smores stations? So cute!! And marshmellows cook better over hot coals than open flame. Plus it spreads people out if you make a bunch.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks! I kinda hope no one ventures inside, scheibla, unless it's to use the bathroom of course. I'd like to keep the mess outdoors LOL. That's a good point about the costumes, chin! I have seen that pin on the terracotta pots. I was contemplating a s'mores station, but I'm just making these instead.










Plus I'll be making these for favors. I think they're just adorable!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think it sounds great!!! I love the hay bales (super cute)...and I agree with Chin, skip the costumes. To save on cost, have everyone bring their own pumpkin and carve away...after last years party a fun easy breezy party sounds good


----------



## chinclub

oh wow! You are making me hungry. Those look great.


----------



## MissMandy

I couldn't agree more, pumpkin! Don't get me wrong, I love going all out and getting a reaction from my guests. But I end up with soooo much to do and I do it all on my own, so come party time, I'm always too pooped to pop! Plus I really don't want to spend that kind of money this year. After a year and a half of hubby being laid off, and another year with a not as great of a job, he's finally back with his old company and we're just starting to get back on our feet. I want to celebrate, I need to celebrate this year lol, just not go overboard.


----------



## pumpkinpie

And it sounds like u have good reason too...congratulations btw  Plus there's something about a harvest party (funny makes me think of my childhood even faster than a costume party...it just envelopes u with the smells of fall,ahhhh). Your guests will have a blast


----------



## digbugsgirl

That is a great idea MissMandy. I was thinking of having the same thing. I'd love to have a costume party, but our friends just won't get dressed up! I love the bonfire and s'mores ideas.


----------



## MissMandy

I'm glad y'all like this theme  It's definitely one of my favorites. This is the look I'm going for...









Saw this on Pinterest (I'm slightly addicted) and it seems easy enough to construct. 

And this is actually the creation of fellow HF member, GhostTown! I absolutely fell in love when I first saw this. 









My backyard isn't very big, so I'll probably only have a couple of cornstalks and one of the scarecrows. But I think it'll come out pretty nice


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, I almost sent you the corn stalk photo (one of my faves)....I think your party will be beautiful


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I love this idea! I think your guests will have loads of fun! You could also make little pumpkin lanterns to hang around as well for some extra light if you needed it. You could also have a pumpkin patch trail leading your guests to the bonfire. This sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## Hilda

This does sound WONDERFUL!! A perfect way to celebrate your blessings.


----------



## MissMandy

I love the idea of a pumpkin trail, but the yard is on the small side. Guests will either have to walk down a narrow "alleyway" or come through our apartment to get to the backyard. I'll use the patio to set up the tables of food and beverages. I also saw on Pinterest, mason jars filled with candy corn and candles hanging from trees. I thought that was a pretty cool idea. I do want to decorate the back entry a bit, as everyone will have to go through there to use the bathroom. I just don't know what to do yet  I'd like to stick to the harvest theme without overdoing it. It's not a big entry at all....maybe 3' wide by 6' long. I pretty much have to stick to decorating the walls, ceiling and the door to my apartment. Any ideas?


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh, Miss Mandy, your plans sound wonderful!!  I remember you were planning something along these lines last year, I'm so happy you're able to do it this year. A chili bar is a great idea, perfect for sitting around a fire. You could add some jalapenos or green peppers, hot sauces and maybe a shaker of cinnamon. A nacho bar would also be easy to add, all the ingredients kind of go together. Oooh, you could add a salad too for taco salad or maybe just a veggie platter. Jiffy Pop is always fun around a campfire too. Your desserts are always fabulous, all I can think to suggest is mini pumpkin pies - http://www.bakerella.com/pumpkin-pie-bites/ or some candy corn jello shots.

As for decorating your patio, you could use your cool vintage pieces and go with a classic Halloween theme. Bats, ghosts, skeletons, etc, - go full blown with retro Beistles and orange and black paper streamers everywhere. Hang up some of those accordion style skeletons and place your witch in a corner and maybe put your chili crockpot in a large cauldron (with a hole cut in the back for the cord). A classic Halloween theme goes so well with Harvest unless of course your want to get all witchy and go Samhain. 

For activities you could play pass the pumpkin, like hot potato, and do a round robin ghost story. How many people are you planning and what are you doing for invitations?


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks Tanna! I love the idea of a vintage Beistle party, but I don't have enough decor to pull it off this year. Where it is classic Halloween, it kinda strays from the harvest theme I'm going for. I wanna try to keep everything outdoorsy, natural and rustic. Hay, cornstalks, burlap, scarecrow, pumpkins, crows, etc. And it's funny you mention Jiffy Pop! I'd love to make popcorn, but I can't seem to find a good recipe for cooking it over the fire or a grill. 

I would like to plan a few games. Nothing too dramatic like The Winking Murderer I did in 2011...although that was wicked fun! I thought of eating the doughnut tied to a string...would be funny seeing drunk people do this LOL. And ya can't have a harvest party without bobbing for apples! Probably going to invite about 50 people or so, but of course they won't all come lol. For invites I usually just create an event on facebook. I've love to send actual invites, but for one, I don't have everyone's address and two, I'm afraid in sending invites I'd have a harder time getting people to RSVP  At least on facebook, I can send reminders.


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh no sweetie, I wasn't saying turn it into a Beistle party, I totally get your vision - I think.  I just thought if you were doing harvest outside then you could do vintage Halloween on your patio. If you want to keep it all harvest how about something along the lines of a barn theme for the patio,- some hanging sickles, with dripping blood...oops there I go getting off track again. 

How about burlap tablecloths, acorns sprinkled on the table for table confetti, uh that's all I got ....for now. Am I getting closer?

<edit> crows!! lots of crows!


----------



## MissMandy

I probably should have said that the patio is part of the backyard LOL My mistake! That's why I wanna keep it in a harvest theme. I have one rustic looking picnic table that will work wonderfully, but for any other tables I need I'll definitely use burlap! I do have a bunch of crows that I bought in a group buy, but I'll be damned.....I can't remember where I put em'! Lmao I really need to find those cause they would be perfect.


----------



## Tannasgach

Sure you can't use this guy in your theme anywhere?

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/harvester_scarecrow_prop.html

I've always loved The Harvester.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh yes, I've seen him before. He IS awesome! I just don't know about dropping $90 on him. It's a decent price for sure, I just don't wanna go too overboard as hubby and I are just getting back on our feet. $90 can buy A LOT of cornstalks LOL. Dang, he is cool though...


----------



## Tannasgach

I know Spirit has sold him in the past too - maybe with a coupon.....


----------



## MissMandy

Oooooo, ya gots my wheels turnin' now!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ohhhh, love the barn aspect. Do u have a way to hang curtains (on pinterest I've seen barn doors adorned with burlap curtains) that with some stacked pumpkins and crows would be beautiful!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I don't think there's anyway to hang curtains  That would've been a cool idea to separate the patio from the yard though. Some of you may remember seeing this, but here's a video I did of my backyard 2 years ago. Maybe it'll be more of a help getting a feel of the space and layout. The backyard has changed a bit since this was filmed though. For instance, the row of trees that were chopped in half are no longer there lol. My landlord went bat-crap crazy last summer and completely pulled them out because he was sick of trimming them lol. The gate I had to walk though is no longer there either (neighbors next door put up a new fence and it had to come out). And there's nothing on the patio now except for my grill. I'll take some pix of how everything is now when I get the chance. Disregard pretty much everything I'm talking about in the video, because that was all ideas I had for my 2011 party lol. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPpwj3q9uCA


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, here's a view of the yard. This is what guests will see as soon as they enter.









Here's a better view, standing off to the side









This is a little area surrounded by trees. Maybe I could make it a secluded little sitting area? Oh and this is the picnic table I was talking about earlier.









Here's another view of the yard with me standing in the far back corner.









Full view of the patio, where I'll set up all of the food and beverages.









View of the yard while standing on the patio. That dark, shaded area towards the top right of the pic is the corner where I'll put one of the cornstalks and the scarecrow. And I'm thinking I'll put cornstalks around that pole. 









This is the door to get into the house from the yard. Maybe put cornstalks all along the railings?









And this is my back entry and the door to my apartment. Not much space to work with, as you can see. Not sure what to do here.


----------



## pumpkinpie

You have a great space to work with  I found a few pics mostly ideas for the small breezeway. I also saw som tree decals that cover the door (might work well with the harvest theme)


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks pumpkin! I have those first 2 pix pinned as well. I really like the 3rd pic. Simple, effective and it compliments the harvest theme! Plus the bats will stand out good against the white door. Thank you for the ideas


----------



## HalloweenTrick

MissMandy have you ever used scene setters? You can use those on the side of your house if you need to. I use these almost every year. But since you will be using them outside you might have to hang them up the day of your party. There are these ones that look like spooky woods. If your interested I could find them for you. I think that everyone has had some great ideas this already sounds like its going to be a great party!!


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks HT  I do believe that I've seen the scene setters you're speaking of. I'll have to look into it!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Great House Miss Mandy!!!! You have a great space to do so much with*


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks Spooki! Technically not our house, we only rent an apartment. But no one else really uses the yard, so we take care of everything and enjoy it  It's not huge, but at least we have a little something.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*yours or not its a great space! I cant wait to see what you do with it*


----------



## chinclub

Here is some more inspiration.

I don't know that I like the skull gourds on the center picture, but I like the frame of the corn stalks around the door.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for the inspiration, chin!


----------



## awokennightmare

Great looks! I'm getting ideas already!


----------



## Tannasgach

oh okay, so you really are talking about a patio lol. We have a screened in patio and when you said "patio" I thought you were talking about your screened in porch. You're inviting 50 people, that's a lot of people to sit around a bonfire - you could try borrowing some table & chairs and making small group settings around your yard. Here's an inexpensive idea for some trees (candy corn is harvesty, right?)-









Have you seen the Dollar Tree's feathered owls coming out this year? http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/125931-dollar-tree-halloween-2013-a-29.html

if you want to get a wee bit creepy you can add skeleton bones in a wheelbarrow (an oldie but goodie)














and if you don't have a wheelbarrow, in an obscure corner add a pile of bones with a shovel.

and.... if you want to get even more creepier....there's Dave Lowe's bleeding burlap head - http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2010/07/104-days-til-halloween-bloody-dripping.html

man oh man, I keeping straying away from that harvest theme 

If you decide to use the forest scene setters, pm me - I have a set that I bought for Scary Tales last year and didn't use. I don't see any need for them in any future themes, you're more than welcome to them.


----------



## MissMandy

I'm inviting 50, but I'll be lucky if 20 come lol. It's always one of those "if so and so doesn't go, then we're not going either" deals  I can't view those attachments, says it's invalid. But ohhhh I am so going to have to get me some of those owls! Thank you so much for the heads up on those. The bloody burlap sack would be cool for a backwoods murder theme (hmm....future possibility). I'll let you know if I decide to use the setters. Thanks chickie


----------



## Tannasgach

can you see them now?


----------



## chinclub

I can see them. I love the candy corn tree. So cute.


----------



## MissMandy

Yes I can darlin', thank you  I really like the way the skulls looks in a wheelbarrow with dead leaves. I'll have to see if I can get my hands on an old lantern like that too! I have these mini trifle dishes that I bought a few years ago (and have yet to use). I was thinking of putting them on the buffet tables and fill them with candy corn and candles.


----------



## Tannasgach

It worked?  In that case here's some more: 

start hitting up garage sales for old rakes-








you could "borrow" this black burlap wreath idea - http://www.etsy.com/listing/1016990...order=date_desc&ga_page=24&ga_search_type=all
or if you just happen to have a black boa laying around -








and this would be great to hang outside-


----------



## MissMandy

Great ideas Tanna! I need a frikken rake now! LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

I feel like I'm totally hijacking your theme 

Thinking of your buffet table...I'm thinking u need height, what about an urn filled with large branches standing upright but u get the idea from the pic (u could even add orange lights) with crows or owls...then I was thinking you could do pumpkins (some natural and some painted black) here's a pic of some on candle sticks to add more height (again u could have more crows/owls perched on them) then you could scatter leaves about the table as if the fell from the branches...u could even use the pumpkins to rest plates on


----------



## MissMandy

I've done crows on branches, but I like the idea of doing a smaller version in a vase or something for the tables. And what a great idea to have leaves scattered! I could even glue some to the tips of the branches. Thanks pumpkin!


----------



## MissMandy

Here are the pix that inspired my menu 










Oreo truffle bites









Monster pb cookies









Butterscotch pecan oatmeal cookies. Nothing harvesty about the way these look, but the ingredients scream autumn to me 









And this is the mac n' cheese baked in a pumpkin that I'm thinking of doing. I think the presentation is just awesome.


----------



## chinclub

I love the idea of using pumpkins for bowls. That last picture looks so good.


----------



## MissMandy

Doesn't it? As if mac n cheese couldn't be anymore yum!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Mmmmm those all look so yummy!


----------



## scheibla

This picture made me think of your theme today!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I've seen this pic before! Isn't it just a fabulous setting?! I wish I lived with woods in the backyard!


----------



## chinclub

Do the dead tree limbs in great foam bases and you can have as many trees as you want. Do you have access to any woods to get dead tree branches?


----------



## MissMandy

Yeah, a friend has woods in her backyard. And I could always trim the trees here lol. I did the crows on a branch a couple of years ago, as a decoration in my house, but it's way too big for on top of a table.....and I finally got rid of the branch this spring LOL


----------



## MissMandy

I absolutely LOVE this display, but the cider I plan on serving is suppose to be warm  Maybe I could have cold cider out with the food, then serve the warm caramel apple cider later on when it gets dark? Too much cider? lol










I'm thinking I'll make this too. Caramelized onion dip with rustic potato chips










And how cozy would it be if I had fleece blankets tossed on the bales on hay for guests to get snuggly with? I thought I could just buy the fleece from Jo-anne Fabrics or something, and cut it to throw size blankets. Anyone know the pricing on that thin fleece?


----------



## chinclub

I bet you could get that same cider look with a nice crock pot in the center instead of a bowl. That would keep the cider warm. Love the blanket idea too. Is it pretty cold in your area in October? Last year we were wearing shorts and I was dieing of heat wearing my mask in the haunted house.


----------



## pumpkinpie

For food, I'm trying to keep that as simple as possible too. I have a tendency of going overboard....and then never hearing the end of it from the hubs 


Ummm, why do I think your in for a talking to lol

Seriously though, I love everything!!!! And the blankets....super cute. Concidering i veiw your thread more than any of mine I think I see a harvest party in my future, really love your vision


----------



## Tannasgach

I think the fleece blankets are a great idea. Nice touch!


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> I bet you could get that same cider look with a nice crock pot in the center instead of a bowl. That would keep the cider warm. Love the blanket idea too. Is it pretty cold in your area in October? Last year we were wearing shorts and I was dieing of heat wearing my mask in the haunted house.


Hmm, I could possibly do that! Thanks chin  Average temperature in this area for late October is like high 50's to mid 60's. Some of the days could get up to 70, but it's usually pretty chilly at night.


----------



## MissMandy

pumpkinpie said:


> For food, I'm trying to keep that as simple as possible too. I have a tendency of going overboard....and then never hearing the end of it from the hubs
> 
> 
> Ummm, why do I think your in for a talking to lol
> 
> Seriously though, I love everything!!!! And the blankets....super cute. Concidering i veiw your thread more than any of mine I think I see a harvest party in my future, really love your vision


Hahaha I sure hope you're wrong!  Am I really planning too much food? lol Compared to what I usually do, it's not as much. Chili bar, fire roasted wieners, maybe the mac n' cheese pumpkin, and then the caramelized onion dip. That's it for regular food. Then just the sweets display and beverages. 

I'm glad y'all like the blanket idea  I told the hubs about it and he just gave me that "you're crazy" look  lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm just teasing lol....I love how much love you put into your parties (and in your friends/family)...
I myself planned a Chili/Nacho bar this year (for sake of ease) and its all I can do not to add a huge zombie treats table lol. Trust me Im the same way, last year we really went overboard (we had carnival consessions made to order lemonade, corn dogs, funnel cakes, cotton candy, popcorn and snocones), even though it wore us out and hubby complained...he still talks about what a great night it was (we had over 80 guests...very hungry guests I might add)


----------



## MissMandy

That sounds awesome! I love when the food plays off the theme of the party. But I hear ya, it's A LOT of work! Especially for that many guests. I wish we'd end up with more guests than what we do. It's always a bit of a bummer for me. I need to find some Halloween nuts in my area that will appreciate the lengths I go to like y'all do


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love the ideas on this. too cool!!


----------



## Trinity1

I'm loving the idea of the fleece blankets!! I may be stealing that one from ya


----------



## MissMandy

Steal away!


----------



## theworstwitch

There is one problem with your party MissMandy-
I can't come! 
This is gonna be great, and you've inspired me!


----------



## MissMandy

Aww well you're more than welcome to come if you can get here lol


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Mandy, this sounds like an amazing party that I too wish I could attend  I have seen some of the pictures of your past parties and they are simply awesome! I love all of the ideas that you've put into your parties  I will also be stealing some of your ideas lol


----------



## MissMandy

Thank you  I wish I could take full credit, but most of these ideas were courteous of Pinterest lol. But it's all on me to execute and put my own spin on things


----------



## disembodiedvoice

MissMandy said:


> Aww well you're more than welcome to come if you can get here lol


I would come in a hot minute if I was closer. I don't have one friend , not one that enjoys or gets halloween. My family puts up with it for me but they really couldn't care less. It's all so sad. I also noticed you live in MA ,Ive wanted to go to Salem Halloween ? Happenings? is it happenings? I can't remember but whatever it has been my dream every year and I never make it, plane ticket is so expensive from here!!! boooo! 

All your party ideas look fantastic, I'm going to "steal" some ideas for sure. I've had the oreo balls before but at christmas where they are snowman poop. but I've never seen the orange ones , I have to find that recipe. It all looks good ...that mac and cheese ...oy


----------



## MissMandy

Yes, I believe it's Halloween Happenings.....or Haunted Happenings? Honestly, I've never actually spent Halloween there  But I have gone once, the weekend before Halloween. It was pretty cool. I definitely suggest going before Halloween, because ON Halloween, it's absolutely crazy, according some friends of mine. Unless you like that kinda crazy scene lol, but it's way too much of a crowd for me! Even the weekend before Halloween was pretty crazy. I would absolutely go again though. There's things I didn't get to see that I really wanted to, like the House of Seven Gables. 

And I hear ya with the friends and family just seem to "put up" with your love of Halloween. That's how I feel too. They amuse me pretty much lol. They don't understand the complete love we have for our beloved All Hallow's Eve  I so wished I lived near some of y'all lol.

Oh and here's my Pinterest page for the party. In there you'll find the link/recipe for the orange creamsicle bites  
http://pinterest.com/missmandy1983/2013-haunted-harvest-bonfire/


----------



## witchy poo

MissMandy so happy you are having your party this year. I will not be since im moving  Just a couple thoughts. I have made baked potatoes in a crock pot and then they stay hot. The pumpkin carving can be expensive so maybe get the dollar store foam pumpkins and then you can give a prize for best pumpkin???


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks so much MissMandy for the link, I've already printed out recipe for those orange balls.


----------



## MissMandy

witchy poo said:


> MissMandy so happy you are having your party this year. I will not be since im moving  Just a couple thoughts. I have made baked potatoes in a crock pot and then they stay hot. The pumpkin carving can be expensive so maybe get the dollar store foam pumpkins and then you can give a prize for best pumpkin???


Oh that's right! I completely forgot about cooking baked potatoes in the crock! I'm pretty sure I have that pinned LOL 
Still unsure if I'll do the pumpkin carving, but if I do, I'd tell everyone to bring a pumpkin lol


----------



## MissMandy

So for games, I'm thinking simple that will get some laughs. Like, eating a doughnut hanging from a string, junk in the trunk, and no idea if there's a name for it, but the game where you tie a banana to a string, tie it around your waist so the banana is hanging between your legs, low to the ground, and you have to buck your hips, using the banana to roll an orange on the ground lol. Oh and bobbing for apples. Maybe I'll do Tempt your Fate too, that got some laughs the last time I did it. What does everyone think? Any ideas?


----------



## scheibla

I love it! That sounds like a great time. How do I score an invite to your party?


----------



## MissMandy

lol come on down! I'd love to have people here who truly appreciate the planning and work that goes into this. My friends have a good time, but they just don't......get it lol


----------



## Muffy

Greetings Miss Mandy.......I saw that you are going to make the Smores packages as favors! I did up 300 of them for the kids and they were oh so popular! It takes quite awhile to assemble and tie those bows if you are doing a lot of them so start early. We had 3 people working on them the day before Halloween & still we only got 300 done & we had over 800 people come through Halloween night.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, Muffy! That's a lot of ghostie s'mores! I won't need to make nearly that many....thank goodness


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

I LOVE those little smores favors, they are adorable  I wish I could come to your party Mandy! This looks like a blast  I know how much thought and work you put into your parties, they are always so impressive!


----------



## MissMandy

Aww thankies, LDG! Hey, you're not too too far away!  Road trip? LoL


----------



## halloween71

Love all the ideas!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Taking a run to Dollar Tree today. Hoping they have those black owls out


----------



## MissMandy

Nothing yet.....rats!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

MissMandy said:


> Aww thankies, LDG! Hey, you're not too too far away!  Road trip? LoL


haha I will be out your way the end of October, hubby and I are taking a trip to Salem  We could swing by on our way home haha


----------



## MissMandy

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> haha I will be out your way the end of October, hubby and I are taking a trip to Salem  We could swing by on our way home haha


Haha do you have the date yet? Could always check out Lizzie Borden's house too!


----------



## Guest

I really like this idea!


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks, Child87  I really should be getting a move on things! We've had fall-like weather the past 2 days and it's making me kinda freak out LOL


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

MissMandy said:


> Haha do you have the date yet? Could always check out Lizzie Borden's house too!


Yep, we are going October 24th to the 28th I think! That sounds like fun


----------



## MissMandy

Well, my party may be on the 25th


----------



## badgirl

Hi MissMandy! This is exactlly what my husband and i were discussing last night. After six years of all-out themed costume parties, and considering i am just moving into a new home, i am really leaning towards a more casual outdoor get-together. We just bought a little old farmhouse In need of work, but the outside and porch might be ready by Halloween LOL! Thinking this could be a Halloween/house warming party  
Here in Florida i am more worried about heat, rain, and giant mosquitos than cold...so i am thinking about adding a burlap/screened area with lots of mason jar candles.
Trying to keep the food simple, and less costly...chili, cornbread, hot dog roast, and maybe even have guests contribute to a harvest potluck dessert bar. 
And for decor, just use what i already have...hay bales from the farm, mason jars, pumpkins, skeleton on my tractor, etc. and Lord knows we have real spiders the size of baseballs and all the cobwebs a girl could want....just one more reason not to dust


----------



## MissMandy

Haha that sounds great, badgirl! You're so lucky. It's my dream to own a farmhouse! That setting alone will make a perfect harvest party


----------



## MissMandy

That's a great idea, Juli  I was thinking of having one too, but I'm doing mini s'mores bites for a dessert plus as a favor with those ghost peeps.


----------



## fennyann

This a great idea. So great, that I may have to do something like this myself. I have really been trying to look for ways to really cut costs and this is the perfect idea. I too, spend way too much on food. So, i will need to make a cut back there as well.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my dear ghoulies, I don't know what to do now  Yesterday, the hubs and I met some friends at a local feast, and afterwards, we ended up taking a ride with them to see a house they were thinking of buying. Well, one of them recently received his realtor license, so he was telling me about some deals for first time home buyers and all that good stuff. Without getting too personal with exact money figures, I didn't realize how little we actually needed to put down on a house! If the hubs and I really buckle down and pinch our pennies for the next year or so, we could possibly be home owners! It would be smarter for us to do this now rather than later, because the market is changing. So here lies my problem.....do I still have this party or cancel to save money?  I was so looking forward to this, especially since I didn't have one last year. But it's also been my dream to own a home. Ugh, what do I do?! Advise?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Mandy if you have everyone do potluck it would be cheaper in the long run, you could still have your party.  don't sacrifice everything you love it will work out.
may not be as big as you would like but it will work out.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

we've got a lot of work to do 10 weeks until our Halloween camping trip. where do i start? tombstones, or dummies


----------



## Teresa M

Mandy, I agree with moonwitchkitty, things have a way of working out. I just read through all of your pages for your party and it sounds so amazing, you have to go ahead with it even if it is revised. I will go ahead and give you this info, just in case: Blizzard Fleece is on sale at JoAnns For 70% off (making it $2.99 & $3.29 yd) from Aug. 11- 17. I can't believe that I have never thought of doing blankets! You could even just get it in one yard increments for people to use more as wraps then actual blankets.

Now, I am going to tell you a story. I will try to condense it as much as possible. I had been at a prior place of employment for a few months shy of twenty years when I was laid off. I got a new job right away but I was making a LOT less money. By the time that the second Halloween was coming up (after my layoff), Nashville had been hit by the 2010 floods and my husband was laid off from the same company that I had worked for. We knew that his was temporary until the business got reopened from the damage that they had suffered and he was actually working with me in the mean time, but also for MUCH less money. We had talked for months about our Halloween party and had everyone that we were now working with, all geared up for it. We were about three weeks out when we finally had a heart to heart and concluded that we just could not do our party that year. The day that we were going to tell my manager, the GM saw us in the exhibit hall and said, "You realize since you have invited everyone from work, you have made this a work event. So, we are going to sponser the food. Just let chef know what you get and you can use what ever you need." and he walked away! I just turned to look at my husband and about cried! (He did the same thing last year, so now that I have a new job, we are on our own again )

I realize that was an extreme circumstance, but an amazing one. Don't give up hope; you never know what may happen! There is nothing wrong with making it a pot luck and asking everyone to bring something. You could just go with decor that you already have and make it very simple. With both of those thoughts, you could still have your party with minimal expense incurred. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you and your hubby. Best of luck, whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Potluck is a great option, you could also turn it into a chili cook off (everyone likes a little competition)...either way I say simplify and keep moving forward. You have great ideas and you deserve to celebrate


----------



## Minshe

I agree--have a potluck and BYOB. There are people who don't like to cook--have them bring the smore fixings. Get really creative and use what you already have to decorate. You can get twigs, sticks, etc for free from somewhere in the area to make your scarecrows and just use what you have for the heads. I don't know your exact location, but if you are near farm land you can probably get free or really cheap cornstalks. You might be able to make an arrangement with a local farmer to "borrow" hay bales. You might also be able to barter whatever skills you have with a farmer for what you need. Also think about shopping thrift stores for your fleece blankets--I see them there a lot--or maybe you can make that into a contest---see who can bring the funniest, scariest, or ugliest fleece throw--you could send out/email instructions on how to make a simple no sew fleece throw or people could buy and decorate them. You sound creative--just start thinking of alternative free/cheap ways of making your party happen.


----------



## MissMandy

You guys are just so awesome! I feel better after reading your replies and suggestions  As far as a potluck goes, I've attempted that before for a summer cookout......let's just say it didn't go too well  But, a chili cook off might work! Folks DO get into the whole competition thing. I'm going to give that some serious thought. Great idea, pumpkin!  That was an amazing story, Teresa. I don't think I'm lucky enough to have something like that happen lol, but it did remind me to stay positive and keep the faith. So thank you for sharing it  

I think I'm just going to have a simple bonfire. More of a get-together than an actual party. I'll still do the chili and roasting wieners over the fire, the warm beverages and probably the pumpkin keg, and then some of the sweets. But I'm thinking I just won't do any decorating  I originally picked this theme because it was cheap compared to others, so it would be hard to cut back. I guess I just feel like if I can't do it right, then don't do it at all. Maybe I'll just use typical orange and black streamers. Not too cheesy right?  I'll save the haunted harvest bonfire for when we own a home


----------



## pumpkinpie

Not cheesy at all!!!! I know your friends will appreciate all the thought and care you've put into it!!!!! Besides you can have a show stopping party next year in your NEW HOUSE


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks pumpkin  Hopefully it would be next year lol, but possibly the year after. We'll have to see what happens!


----------



## Teresa M

I am so glad that you are still going to go for it! I think that a chili cookoff is a great idea. You never know, Mandy, I would never have thought, in my wildest dreams, that my GM would have offered to sponser the food. That will be one of those moments that stays with me forever!

I do have to thank you for the amazing idea of the fleece blankets! I went to JoAnns today, it is the Blzzard fleece prints that are on sale (not the solids). I am just going to do wraps and small blankets. Below are pics of a few of the prints that I got. The orange and black was $2.99 a yd, the monsters was $3.29 a yd and the skulls was a remnant (that was exactly one yard) so I got it for $1.65!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love love love the orange and black fleece....and wraps is a great idea!!!! Perfect for your lap or shoulders


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo I love the orange and black one too! Did they have any plaids on sale?


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Oooo I love the orange and black one too! Did they have any plaids on sale?


Yes, they did. I am going to try to get to another JoAnns before the sale is over to see what different prints I can find. See how many more remnants I can gather up!


----------



## MissMandy

Didn't make the sale....fooey


----------



## MissMandy

Well, it's been quite awhile since I've posted in here  Mainly because I honestly didn't know what to do with this party and it depressed me a bit. But, I've decided to go ahead and have an autumn bonfire, not the haunted harvest theme I was going for. So, it won't nearly be on the level in which I originally planned. I'm just going to have the chili bar with all the fixings and corn bread. Later on in the night I'll make homemade pop corn for guests to munch on around the fire. For sweets, I'm just going to do a s'mores bar. And then I'll still have the caramel apple cider and pumpkin spice lattes. And I decided to make a batch of apple pie moonshine, but have asked everyone to BYOB. 

If I do any decorating, it's going to be very minimalistic. I was thinking of maybe getting a couple of cornstalks and attaching them to some gardening trellises I have. Then I could use them as kind of a backdrop for the food table. I think I'll do the branches in urns with crows for the tables...that should cost me $0. And them maybe I'll just get a pumpkin or two to carve. Still unsure about having a few games. 

So, it's definitely a BIG change from what I had originally planned. I'm still a bit bummed that I'm not going all out, but I'm really just trying to be content with what I am doing.


----------



## MissMandy

Had the bonfire on Friday. It was really nice. I didn't take many pictures because there wasn't much to take pictures of lol, but here's what I got.




























The hubs surprised me with a belated cake.


----------



## chinclub

The tables look beautiful! I bet it was a wonderful party. And Happy Birthday.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks chin


----------

